# LIÊNG LÀ GÌ? HƯỚNG DẪN CÁCH CHƠI LIÊNG ONLINE CHO NGƯỜI MỚI khởi đầu



## minhli (14/3/22)

*LIÊNG LÀ GÌ? HƯỚNG DẪN CÁCH CHƠI LIÊNG ONLINE CHO NGƯỜI MỚI khởi đầu*

_Game bài online đang dần chiếm lĩnh thị trường đất Việt lúc sở hữu vô số các loại thể game mới mẻ._* Liêng*_ là một trong các tựa game thuần tuý nhưng đòi hỏi người chơi phải thật cởi mở và bản lĩnh, thúc đẩy sự tò mò của phổ thông game thủ. Cùng chúng tôi Nhận định về cách chơi Liêng tại bài viết này ngay thôi nào!_
*1. Liêng là gì?*
Hiểu một cách đơn giản, để chơi *Liêng* chúng ta cần phải có một bộ bài Tây 52 lá. Trong một ván bài có thể chơi từ 2 – 6 người. Hình thức đánh *Liêng online *tương tự như ngoài đời thực, sắp giống với Poker. Tuy vậy, cách chơi lại đơn giản hơn với lối tính toán dễ hiểu hơn rất nhiều, luôn nhớ chọn các nhà cái uy tín nhất để đặt cược an toàn.

Gia nhập cộng đồng *Liêng online* sẽ giúp các bạn thuận tiện miêu tả tài năng, thỏa mãn say mê dù ở bất cứ đâu, bất cứ lúc nào.
*hai. Các thuật ngữ thường dùng*
Nắm rõ các quy luật, thuật ngữ chơi *Liêng *là yếu tố quan yếu quyết định tới chiến thắng của người chơi. Theo đấy, trị giá các quân bài sẽ giảm dần tương ứng với tên gọi mà nó sở hữu. Dưới đây là một số những thuật ngữ cơ bản cần biết, cụ thể như sau:

Sáp: dùng để chỉ 3 lá bài có phần số giống nhau, sáp cao nhất sẽ là sáp A, sau đấy giảm dần về sáp hai là sáp thấp nhất
Liêng: 3 bộ bài liên tiếp nhau. Theo đấy, liêng cao nhất chính là Q, K, A. Ngược lại, thấp nhất sẽ là A, hai, 3
Ảnh: Gồm 2 lá bài J, Q, K không cần liên tiếp nhau. Trong đấy, KKQ là bộ cao nhất, thấp nhất là JJA. Thứ tự trong khoảng bé đến lớn sẽ là JJQ < JJK < QQJ < QQK < KKJ < KKQ
Điểm: dùng chỉ bộ bài bạn đang giữ ko có sáp, liêng hoặc ảnh. Trong tình trạng này sẽ tính điểm bằng cách lấy điểm 3 lá bài được chia cộng lại. Các lá bài có số trong khoảng 2 – 0 tính điểm theo số; Lá A tính 1 điểm. Còn lại lá 10, J, Q, K sẽ tính 0 điểm. Chú ý, số điểm thấp nhất là 0 và cao nhất là 9
*3. Hướng dẫn cách chơi liêng*
bạn ko cần quá lo lắng ví như chưa có quá đa dạng kỹ năng hoặc kinh nghiệm. Chỉ cần tham khảo *cách chơi liêng* đơn thuần dưới đây và thử sức với vài ván, kiên cố sẽ không có gì làm khó được các bạn.
*giai đoạn 1: Trước lúc ván Liêng bắt đầu*
Người chơi sẽ đặt 1 số tiền cược Ban đầu trước lúc chia bài, rất nhiều đều bằng nhau và với mức cược tối thiểu theo buộc phải của Nhà cái, nó được gọi là tiền gà/tẩy.
_*công đoạn 2: bắt đầu tham dự ván chơi*_
Mỗi người chơi sẽ được chia bộ 3 lá bài, các đối thủ còn lại sẽ ko được biết trước chính xác nó là quân gì. Khởi đầu đánh lần lượt theo chiều ngược kim đồng hồ. Chủ bàn sẽ là người chơi Việc ban đầu hoặc người thắng ván trước đấy.
*giai đoạn 3: đến lượt chơi của bạn*
giai đoạn suy ngẫm và đánh sẽ kéo dài khoảng 20 giây, sẽ có 4 sự chọn lựa cho bạn như:





Theo: chọn lọc tiếp tục chơi. Trong tình trạng trước ấy đã có người tố, người theo cần bỏ thêm tiền vào để tẩy bằng với tiền mà người trước đã tố
Tố: Chọn theo người chơi, các bạn cần đặt cược 1 số tiền vào để tẩy
Tố tất: Bỏ phần nhiều số tiền mình đang có để tẩy
Bỏ bài: Trong tình huống thấy các quân bài của mình không đủ mạnh, các bạn có thể quyết định ngừng chơi và mất đi số đông số tiền đặt cược Việc trước tiên. Sau đấy, ván bàn vẫn sẽ được tiếp tục với những người chơi khác. Bạn cần đợi ván bài ấy chấm dứt và chuyển sang ván chơi Tiếp theo mới được phép tham gia trở lại, luôn nhớ tham khảo máy tính dự đoán tỉ số chính xác trước khi đặt cược
_*Lưu ý:*_ giả dụ sau 20 giây trôi qua mà người chơi chưa chọn lọc, máy tính sẽ tự động chốt bỏ bài.
_*công đoạn 4: chấm dứt ván*_
Ván bài sẽ kết thúc lúc chỉ còn 1 người chơi ko bỏ bài hoặc không còn ai tố thêm tiền. Nếu có hơn một người chơi *Liêng*, sẽ thực hiện so bài để tìm ra người thắng lợi.


----------

